# I GOT MY HEDGIE!



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

After waiting for so long, I finally got my hedgehog. It's a boy, so I named him Achilles.
Right now he's looking around his cage. He's been trying to climb out, via his litter pan. he's been eating a while, hasn't drank any water yet, and hasn't used his wheel. It took us about 6 hours to get there and back. I think he thinks that his Peek-A-Boo pouch is his house, 'cuz he stayed in it for 4 minutes, then my dad dumped him out :x. He was in his pouch for about 3 hours. I got Achilles from Gail at Millermeade Farms. I got pooed on several times by the hedgies :|. I've only had him for a few hours, and I already love him .
He's been scratching himself for a while, is this normal?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Congratulations!  

The scratching could be nothing. Watch over the next few days and see how often he scratches. An occasional scratch especially with quilling babies is normal. Frantic, constant scratching is not.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> The scratching could be nothing. Watch over the next few days and see how often he scratches. An occasional scratch especially with quilling babies is normal. Frantic, constant scratching is not.


Well, he's been scratchin alot, and I haven't found any quills in his cage, so I don't know if he's quilling, and I don't know how old he is. so I don't know.


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

We want pictures!


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Amy said:


> We want pictures!


I'm sorry, but I can't figure out how to post them. I'll try to get a Photobucket account.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Call Gail and she will know exactly when he was born.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

MyGuitarSticks said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...


Did you not get a birth certificate or pedigree with him?

Scratching alot is not normal. Does his skin look dry?


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> MyGuitarSticks said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy said:
> ...


Gail just gave me the hedgie, cage, wheel and suff like that, no birth certificate or pedigree.
I can't really tell, but the part between his quills and fur is pink... or is that the skin? Either way I can't tell.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats! i can tell u are very exited! Making photobucket accounts are easy, just so you know.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Try to look between his quills. If there are lots of flakey skin, then it's most likely that he has dry itchy skin. It'll look like large pieces of dandruff flaking off.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

iamdbf said:


> Congrats! i can tell u are very exited! Making photobucket accounts are easy, just so you know.


No they're not, I keep trying to make one, but it won't let me one. Stupid photo bucket :evil:.


----------

